# Collector's corner: Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 5



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

No. 5 is probably the most abstract of Martinů's six symphonies, and is probably the most difficult to describe in words.

The late Bělohlávek described it as "visionary". I am afraid I have no idea what he was talking about.

I heard juxtapositions of unease and optimism throughout the symphony; and I would roughly describe the three movements as a sequence of apprehension - anticipation - gratification.

What do you think this symphony is about?

It was composed after a 8-month writer's block and after Martinů had finally settled down in a new home. Do the traces of contentment and serenity heard in this symphony reflect his state of mind at the time? On the other hand, Martinů changed his mind to dedicate this symphony to the Czech Philharmonic instead of the Red Cross. Some critics believed that he was trying to use this symphony to solicit an invite back to Prague. Does the subdued eagerness and anticipation heard in the middle movement reflect his state of mind? However, such suggestions may be a bit farfetched in trying too hard to search for meanings in the music.

Kubelik and the Czech Philharmonic did gave the premiere in 1947, and Ansermet followed in 1948 for the American premiere. Unfortunately , both did not leave us any recordings.

Here's a list of recordings that I know of. Is there any missing?

What are your favourite recordings?


ConductorOrchestraRecorded inLabelKarel AnčerlCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1955Supraphon / VeniasKarel AnčerlCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1962 LiveMultisonicKarel AnčerlToronto Symphony Orchestra1971 LiveCBCJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra2007 LiveSupraphonJiří Bělohlávek ●BBC Symphony Orchestra2010 LiveOnyxArtdur Fagen ●National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine1995NaxosClaus Peter FlorBerliner Sinfonie-Orchester1987RCANeeme Järvi ●Bamberger Symphoniker1988BISCornelius Meister ●ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien2011-2017 LiveCapriccioVáclav Neumann ●Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1978SupraphonGennady RozhdestvenskyState Symphony Orchestra1985 LiveRevelationBryden Thomson ●Royal Scottish National Orchestra1990ChandosOtakar TrhlíkOstrava Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra1980PantonVladimir Válek ●Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra2008SupraphonRobert WhitneyLouisville Orchestra1966First Edition

●Part of a complete cycle.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I do not have the Toronto, the Rozhdestvensky and the Whitney. Nothing missing afaIk. Válek is 2006, not 2008, but I think that is a forgivable sin.

This is for me the finest of the six Martinů Symphonies. Visionary? Well, I am not sure what that means either, but it's very powerful, with the sort of inexorability that Mahler 6 has. It's alive, it has a life-affirmation that is rare. Difficult to get absolutely right, though, the momentum in the final movement seems easy to lose (I think Bělohlávek does so in both of his readings). Profound, maybe a better word than visionary...

Ancerl's studio recording is the best, by a long way, indeed I'd describe it as an absolute essential, and so very few modern recordings come close. I felt really disappointed with both of Bělohlávek's, less so now, as I sense his clumsiness in the start of the epilogue is deliberate.

Neumann is very fine, but I feel much the same for Jarvi too. Relistened to Valek recently. he's very good with this one, where the seriouness he employs doesn't come across as blamd. Meister is a bit stop-start, Thomson a bit too safe. Ancerl's stupendous radio recording is spoiled by poor sound quality. Sorry, but the Toronto one is bland.

One of the greatest Symphonies of the 20th century.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

for me, Martinu Syms 4 and 5 are probably the strongest, tho 3 and 6 are very fine, also...
I have the Neumann/CzPO complete set ['76-78], plus a later recording of 3 and 6, again with Neumann/CzPO ['84]....this later one is really excellent, very fine performances, well-recorded....the CzechPO acquits itself most capably - with some really beautiful solo work, esp trumpet I [M Kejmar], and bassoon I [F Herman].


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^^ Dammit, Heck! You're right. I always assumed the silver/blue Neumann 3&6 was a repackaging of part of the 70s cycle. It's not. 

I've ordered a copy.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> I do not have the Toronto, the Rozhdestvensky and the Whitney. Nothing missing afaIk. Válek is 2006, not 2008, but I think that is a forgivable sin.
> 
> This is for me the finest of the six Martinů Symphonies. Visionary? Well, I am not sure what that means either, but it's very powerful, with the sort of inexorability that Mahler 6 has. It's alive, it has a life-affirmation that is rare. Difficult to get absolutely right, though, the momentum in the final movement seems easy to lose (I think Bělohlávek does so in both of his readings). Profound, maybe a better word than visionary...
> 
> ...


That's a very good summary!

Indeed the Válek is 2006, as are all the symphonies in his set, recorded over just 2 days in November that year! Thanks for correcting another mistake of mine! I blame my eye sight and the small prints in the booklet of course...

The Válek is, not surprisingly, the slowest in this group, clocking at 33:50. At the other extreme, the Robert Whitney races through in 23:02! A rather shocking performance. Especially the middle movement which is crazily fast and in most parts glaringly unsubtle (the outer movements are also very fast but do not sound as unpalatable). Martinů described the middle movement as a ''slow, static scherzo''. Whitney's is the exact opposite. I really wonder what he saw in this movement.

I think the three Ančerls and the Neumann are all powerful and exciting readings, and yes, they are profound.

But the fifth has become my favourite Martinů symphony mostly due to the ethereal quality that Claus Peter Flor brought to it, especially in the middle movement, despite not being as profound as that of Ančerl or Neumann, his lighter and more delicate touches have won me over.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll give Flor another listen, then! It didn't grab me immediately, I'll admit, but that isn't exactly a sensible way of judging a recording.....

I'm slightly incredulous about the Válek recording dates, all six in a couple of days??????


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

According to its booklet, the Válek set was "recorded digitally at the Czech Radio Studio A, Prague, November 15 & 16, 2006". I'm guessing that, perhaps they were trying to minimize the studio cost so they rehearsed all six symphonies first, then they went into the studio and recorded all of them within two intensive days. Sounds tough.


----------

